# Rims and Exhaust for my Z



## NOAH48038 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im getting a 2004 350z monday. i need a few opinions on what kind of rims that look good and what kind of exhaust i should get. The car is Le Mans Sunset. I want to know what exhaust would be the best for sound and performance.


----------

